

Algorithmic Trading: The Play-At-Home Version - melling
http://www.wsj.com/articles/an-algo-and-a-dream-for-day-traders-1439160100

======
spitfire
Paywall, anyone have the text?

~~~
uptown
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Algorithmic+Trading%3A+The+P...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Algorithmic+Trading%3A+The+Play-
at-Home+Version)

